# Jeff's sauce



## myoz (Mar 31, 2014)

how do I obtain Jeff's recipes.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2014)

myoz said:


> how do I obtain Jeff's recipes.


Here ya go:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/98722/jeffs-recipes

Bear


----------



## myoz (Apr 1, 2014)

thanks


----------

